# Mantids in New Zealand?



## Empiu (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi!

Could anybody tell me what species of mantids live in New Zealand? Exept Orthodera novaezealandiae?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 14, 2007)

I think Dead Leaf or new zealand mantis


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 14, 2007)

> I think Dead Leaf or new zealand mantis


_Orthodera novaezealandiae_ is the sp. of New Zealand mantis


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 14, 2007)

I was wondering that :x


----------



## Empiu (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you guys


----------



## randyardvark (Aug 14, 2007)

dead leafs (ie d.lobata/ d. dessicata) arnt they from Malaysia?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 14, 2007)

I heard they live on all the islands in that area


----------



## sufistic (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmm New Zealand is not really part of South-East Asia (where the D.Dessicata, Lobata and Truncata are abundant). Australia is closer to S.E. Asia than New Zealand is. Plus I don't think the climate there is tropical.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 15, 2007)

d.lobata/ d. dessicata are from Malaysia. I work at a museum in their insectarium and that is where we get our supply from.


----------



## Empiu (Aug 15, 2007)

So if Deroplatys don't live in New Zealand, what species do? I think that there is only 1 species


----------



## sufistic (Aug 15, 2007)

I was googling and I found this link:

http://johnbokma.com/new-zealand/praying-mantis.html

That doesn't look like _Orthodera Novaezealandiae_. It's probably a _Miomantis Caffra_ as mentioned in the following links:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miomantis_caffra

http://www.treknature.com/gallery/Oceania/.../photo44449.htm

Seems like the _Miomantis Caffra_ is eating up all the _Orthodera Novaezealandiae_ in New Zealand!


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 15, 2007)

Well thats 2 species for ya but why do u need to know, u live in poland


----------



## sufistic (Aug 15, 2007)

Holy I didn't notice that lol.


----------



## TNeal (Aug 15, 2007)

Of the two species only the New Zealand Mantis (Orthodera novaezealandiae) is the only native one to New Zealand. The other mentioned species is in a fact an invasive species that is decimating the native population.

I have six oothecae of the New Zealand Mantis. I am currently trying to hatch them out. I put three of them in the refridgerator for a couple of months to see if they need a "winter" period like my Chinese Mantids need.

Any suggestions with this?

Tom


----------



## Empiu (Aug 15, 2007)

Well my boyfriend has family in New Zealand and I asked him if he could encourage his uncle to go to the forest, park or meadow and find some oothecas  

I hope that the New Zealand mantids are not endagered and taking ooths from nature is not against the law.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh ok, its not againt the law taking them but u will hav to check the law of the country for to see if u can export them :roll:


----------



## captainmerkin (Aug 16, 2007)

Newzealand has very strict export and import regulations, be careful with that and perhaps speak to customs first


----------



## Empiu (Aug 16, 2007)

> Newzealand has very strict export and import regulations, be careful with that and perhaps speak to customs first


I will, thanks!


----------

